# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Windows 7 в доступе к диску С отказано напрочь

## Stample

Здравствуйте.. 

 обращаюсь сюда просто потому что уже не знаю 2 день весь интернет перерыл, и ничего не выходит решить... объясняю суть проблемы:

переустановил на ноутбук win7 на компе у меня стоит window vista... все установил, все хорошо... решил создать домашнюю сеть, подключил сетевой кабель.. начал всякие пароли убирать, галки и общие сети ставить ... вообщем все как полагается, и вроде бы все настроил, мог с vist'ы зайти на seven, но только почему -то в общие документы, мне по идее нужно только если что перекопировать, но я решил сделать чтобы можно было зайти сразу в локальный диск С... на win7 у меня он один... зашел в свойства поставил разрешение на него, но все равно не находило ничего... затем увидел вкладку "Безопасность" зашел туда и сдуру не прочитав и не разобравшись убрал все галочки и у меня теперь пишет на все сообщение отказано в доступе и ничего поделать не могу, т.е. я как бы администратор, но доступа нет ни к чему, учетная запись администратора, но ничего поделать не могу, ничего создать, ничего вообще..даже windows переустановить не могу, пишет 0мб свободно на жестком... начал коверкать весь интернет нашел, что можно сделать через командную строку прописать takeown, но тоже пишет в доступе отказано... все перепробывал.. не знаю что делать... 


проблема по сути можно сказать такая же как в этой теме автора

http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=22:75479


 т.е. можно сказать точь в точь...

но там она не решена и многие не знают ответа... (на компьютере у меня много музыки, фильмов и тому подобное очень проблематично со всем этим расставаться... и не хотелось бы... какие есть выходы ? может кто что может посоветовать, я обращался сюда пару раз и мне очень здорово помогали, но немного по другой тематике ...надеюсь на помощь, если тут не помогут, то уже некуда просто обратиться ! Спасибо за прочтение  :Smiley:  жду ответа любого, буду благодарен !

*Добавлено через 6 минут*

получается в итоге что можно всю операционную систему и весь диск испортить буквально за 5 секунд =(

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Кихьяви

А может тебе попробовать сделать Восстановление системы?

----------


## Stample

нельзя...пишет windows не может получить доступ к c:/windows/system32/rstrui.exe

ничего нельзя сделать блин =( щас выбрал диск нажал форматировать и тоже нельзя просто ничего даже не появляется как будто просто так нажал !

----------


## Кихьяви

А через безопасный режим?

----------


## Stample

через безопасный тоже не открывает..может есть задумки как через безопасный режим что можно сделать ?

----------


## Кихьяви

Может тебе попробовать включить супер администратора, потом зайти под ним и удалить свою учетную запись?
Вот как это сделать http://www.wseven.info/administrator/

----------


## Stample

нет туда тоже не зайти

----------


## myxa

> нет туда тоже не зайти


попробуй получить доступ все таки с помощью takeownership
только добавь в реест ету запись и в контектсном меню будет опция 
takeownership правой клавишей на папке и удачи)

----------


## Stample

сейчас с ноута пишу прикол в том что я и скачать то ничего не могу .. офигеть блин

*Добавлено через 19 минут*

форматнул диск... переустанавливаю windows..проблему так и не решил... спасибо всем кто помогал... удачи и пусть компьютеры ваши не ломаются !

----------


## Юльча

дык решений проблемы больше не предлагать?

у меня два варианта, один из них уже сработал, второй не проверяла но уверена что и он сработает 

*Добавлено через 10 минут*

способы обсуждаемые на хоботе и здесь действительно не работали, замена владельца как в xp, в случае с семеркой не работает.. при удалении всех прав на системный диск получился недоадминистратор да еще и без доступа к системному диску.. 


проблема решается так:
загружаемся с erd commander - microsoft diagnoctics - управление компьютером - управление дисками
на нужном диске (в данном случае системном диске С) вызываем меню и выбираем пункт меню "Проводник"
в проводнике, во вкладке "безопасность", назначаем нужные права - добавляем пользователя и группу "система" и "Администраторы" (для английской версии - system и Administrators) и даем им "полный доступ"
перезагружаемся в семерку и получаем полный доступ к системному диску

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> ....замена владельца как в xp, в случае с семеркой не работает.. при удалении всех прав на системный диск получился недоадминистратор да еще и без доступа к системному диску..


- угу, пожалуй в такой ситуации даже  не поможет:

```
icacls c:* /grant:r administrator:(D,WO) /C
```

  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Torvic99

Когда то на вин2к помогало вот такое




> После изменения прав доступа к файлам (security  permissions) на NTFS хочется вернуть все к тому виду, как было после  установки. Возможно ли это? Да, это возможно. Более того, это просто необходимо,  если вы поставили W2k на FAT или FAT32, а затем отконвертировали  файловую систему в NTFS (см. также вопрос 1.06). Для  того, чтобы восстановить разрешения по умолчанию для NTFS, зайдите в  систему под аккаунтом администратора, и введите в командной строке: 
>  Secedit /configure /db C:\winnt\temp\temp.mdb /Cfg 
>  %Windir%\inf\defltwk.inf /areas filestore  - для версии Professional
> 
>  Secedit /configure /db c:\winnt\temp\tmp.mdb /Cfg 
>  %Windir%\inf\defltsv.inf /areas filestore - для версии Server
> Данная процедура затронет все папки из %Windir% и  "Program Files", а для папки "Documents and Settings" все же придется  выставлять права доступа вручную.


Вот на сайте мелкософта про это.

----------


## Юльча

> - угу, пожалуй в такой ситуации даже  не поможет:
> 
> ```
> icacls c:* /grant:r administrator:(D,WO) /C
> ```


пожалуй несложно проверить, виртуалка с семеркой под рукой  :Smiley: 



```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
(c) Корпорация Майкрософт (Microsoft Corp.), 2009. Все права защищены.

C:\Users\Администратор>icacls c:* /grant:r Администратор:(D,WO) /C
обработанный файл: c:AppData
обработанный файл: c:Application Data
обработанный файл: c:Contacts
обработанный файл: c:Cookies
обработанный файл: c:Desktop
обработанный файл: c:Documents
обработанный файл: c:Downloads
обработанный файл: c:Favorites
обработанный файл: c:Links
обработанный файл: c:Local Settings
обработанный файл: c:Music
обработанный файл: c:NetHood
обработанный файл: c:ntuser.dat
обработанный файл: c:ntuser.dat.LOG1
обработанный файл: c:ntuser.dat.LOG2
обработанный файл: c:NTUSER.DAT{46d0555e-efb0-11de-b903-080027843144}.TM.blf
обработанный файл: c:NTUSER.DAT{46d0555e-efb0-11de-b903-080027843144}.TMContaine
r00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms
обработанный файл: c:NTUSER.DAT{46d0555e-efb0-11de-b903-080027843144}.TMContaine
r00000000000000000002.regtrans-ms
обработанный файл: c:NTUSER.DAT{6cced2f1-6e01-11de-8bed-001e0bcd1824}.TM.blf
обработанный файл: c:NTUSER.DAT{6cced2f1-6e01-11de-8bed-001e0bcd1824}.TMContaine
r00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms
обработанный файл: c:NTUSER.DAT{6cced2f1-6e01-11de-8bed-001e0bcd1824}.TMContaine
r00000000000000000002.regtrans-ms
обработанный файл: c:NTUSER.DAT{d81b1aed-efb0-11de-aecd-080027843144}.TM.blf
обработанный файл: c:NTUSER.DAT{d81b1aed-efb0-11de-aecd-080027843144}.TMContaine
r00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms
обработанный файл: c:NTUSER.DAT{d81b1aed-efb0-11de-aecd-080027843144}.TMContaine
r00000000000000000002.regtrans-ms
обработанный файл: c:ntuser.dat{d81b1b50-efb0-11de-aecd-080027843144}.TM.blf
обработанный файл: c:ntuser.dat{d81b1b50-efb0-11de-aecd-080027843144}.TMContaine
r00000000000000000001.regtrans-ms
обработанный файл: c:ntuser.dat{d81b1b50-efb0-11de-aecd-080027843144}.TMContaine
r00000000000000000002.regtrans-ms
обработанный файл: c:ntuser.ini
обработанный файл: c:Pictures
обработанный файл: c:PrintHood
обработанный файл: c:Recent
обработанный файл: c:Saved Games
обработанный файл: c:Searches
обработанный файл: c:SendTo
обработанный файл: c:Videos
обработанный файл: c:Главное меню
обработанный файл: c:Мои документы
обработанный файл: c:Шаблоны
Успешно обработано 38 файлов; не удалось обработать 0 файлов

C:\Users\Администратор>cd ..

C:\Users>cd ..
Отказано в доступе.

C:\Users>dir
Отказано в доступе.

C:\Users\Администратор>dir c:\
Отказано в доступе.
```

----------


## alex777good

Юльча, ты супер! Слушайте её, умники! Erd commander - сила! :094:  (ты тоже не мудри больше :Smiley: )

----------


## flagiston

У знакомого приключилась такая же история:своими смелыми экспериментами со вкладкой "Безопасность" в свойствах системного диска "C:",он добился тех же "успехов",что и автор топика.
Увы,ни один из предложенных Вами способов не помог.

----------


## HTTP 404

Помог вариант Юльчи. Вот немного подробнее расписано, у кого не получается:
1. Скачиваем ERD Commander.
2. Вместо восстановления системы и её ошибок выбираем второй пункт.
3. Жмём "отмена".
4. В списке утилит выбираем Microsoft Diagnostic.
5. Выбираем Explorer.
6. Правой кнопкой мыши по диску - Properties - устанавливаем права доступа.
7. Перезагружаем компьютер и запускаем ОС.

----------


## ZuuzzzaNNa

удалось без применения программы)))Зашла С-Свойства-безопасность-Добавить-(в "имена выбираемых объектов"- вписала Пользователи-ОК-Полный доступ.....УРРРРРРРРАААА! Диск С сразу же появился без перезагрузки!
Пы.СЫ У меня были вписаны только "система" и "Администраторы" Кардибалет с ними не получился, хотя показывало, что у них полный доступ. Поэтому, посмотрев, какие еще могут быть субъекты безопасности, вписала Пользователи) Хотя есть еще "опытные пользователи" "Все" "Системные операторы" "Прошедшие проверку" "Гости"....Можно как вариант- выбрать любого из этих, главное, чтобы до этого у вас такой учетной записи не было..

----------


## tvitaly1

Чего-то ничего не получается, скачал  ERD Commander, запустил, куча программ установилась а меню для лечения нет, откуда качали   ERD Commander, подскажите?

----------

